# Painter putty and painting trim



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice pupper you got there. You are correct it is linseed oil based product and that product doesn't sand at all. Crawfords spackle is good to use..


Regal makes a decent trim paint and its pretty easy to use, but there are better stuff to use at your BM store.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Painters putty is different than spackle. It takes a different technique to fill the holes, and you dont sand it. I really cant explain it, but its more like you smoosh a ball into the nailhole, then use your putty knife to sort of cut it. You can use a finger as well. If you do it right, it fills the hole perfectly. You might not want to use it unless you have someone show you how to do it, though. Just use spackle instead.

And while it is made with oil, and you can use any paint or primer on top of it. You would want an oil primer IF you used it as a window glazing or for a large area, but for nail holes, its fine. It may form a wet spot look on the primer, but it doesnt go through the finish coat. 

When I use putty on new jambs and stuff, I prime on top of it, then sand the primer, then topcoat.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I like to push/twist the putty into place and while cleaning it off with a putty knife is the correct way - I normally clean it off with the edge of my thumb. Down correctly there is no need to putty a nail hole twice. Putty can bleed thru some latex primers.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Nice pupper you got there. You are correct it is linseed oil based product and that product doesn't sand at all. Crawfords spackle is good to use..
> 
> 
> Regal makes a decent trim paint and its pretty easy to use, but there are better stuff to use at your BM store.




I’ll bring the trim paint back and ask what they have for a better quality trim paint. 
Thanks! Brody the pup says hi [emoji112] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

woodco said:


> Painters putty is different than spackle. It takes a different technique to fill the holes, and you dont sand it. I really cant explain it, but its more like you smoosh a ball into the nailhole, then use your putty knife to sort of cut it. You can use a finger as well. If you do it right, it fills the hole perfectly. You might not want to use it unless you have someone show you how to do it, though. Just use spackle instead.
> 
> And while it is made with oil, and you can use any paint or primer on top of it. You would want an oil primer IF you used it as a window glazing or for a large area, but for nail holes, its fine. It may form a wet spot look on the primer, but it doesnt go through the finish coat.
> 
> When I use putty on new jambs and stuff, I prime on top of it, then sand the primer, then topcoat.




I already used it. I put it on as if it were spackle. I used the knife to put it in and scrape it off, but left extra thinking I would sand it down. I did this because when I dragged the blade over it, it pulled some of it out of the hole. 

Thanks. I’ll try to wipe off the extra with a rag and see what I end up with I guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

mark sr said:


> I like to push/twist the putty into place and while cleaning it off with a putty knife is the correct way - I normally clean it off with the edge of my thumb. Down correctly there is no need to putty a nail hole twice. Putty can bleed thru some latex primers.



I’ll try to clean up the way I did it and the try pressing it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ve been dragging my feet quite a bit with this project, but have gotten back to it. I finished filling the nail holes, sanding and chalking. I hope to get the primer done this week and maybe the first coat of paint.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

You dont have to prime it you know. You can go straight to topcoat. If Im spraying trim, I always shoot a coat just to have something to sand, but I dont prime when Im doing it by hand.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

woodco said:


> You dont have to prime it you know. You can go straight to topcoat.




As I understood the process (from reading around here and other places) I should do a second coat of primer to cover the nail holes and putty and to cover the cuts and the chalking. 

I planned to lightly sand after priming, which I would call this the second coat I guess

Let me know if I’m wasting my time with it. 

I’m looking for the finished product to be as good as I can make it. I expect to go room by room remodeling, probably one per winter, and want it to be as good as I can get it. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Preprimed woodwork doesn't have to have another coat of primer. While a lot depends on the quality of the enamel, generally 2 coats of enamel is sufficient. Yrs ago I painted a bunch of condos that had similar trim. The specs called for a cheap latex enamel but I found out using a better enamel saved me a coat. More cost for materials but the time savings more than made up for it.


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I think using a brush, negates the benefits of an undercoater. Like I said, if you were spraying, you can put a nice thick build coat and sand that, but with a brush, its only gonna add more brush marks. I think putting a third topcoat will give a better overall job than a prime and two topcoats, but two topcoats will work just fine.


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

mark sr said:


> Preprimed woodwork doesn't have to have another coat of primer. While a lot depends on the quality of the enamel, generally 2 coats of enamel is sufficient. Yrs ago I painted a bunch of condos that had similar trim. The specs called for a cheap latex enamel but I found out using a better enamel saved me a coat. More cost for materials but the time savings more than made up for it.




Do I have a cheap latex enamel? I have BM Select. I’m not against paying twice what I did for paint, I just need to know what to get that will do the best job I can. Any advice is appreciated. I do have to brush it and don’t mind skipping the second coat of primer if there is no value, it is just that it is still unclear to me if the paint will cover putty I put in the holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

Thats good paint. Nt my first choice for trim, but I wouldnt advise against it. Advance would be better, but its harder to apply, and thinner. Two coats of it will absolutely cover the caulk and spackle. Even not so good paint, two coats will cover spackle and caulk. Want a better job? sand a bit between coats, check your caulk, nail holes, and refill if necessary. With base, I often put one coat on before its installed, and only one more coat on top of the spackle and caulk, and it looks fine. You can always put a third coat of paint on if you feel like it. MAybe try it with one jamb, and check the difference (if any) between that one and the two coaters, and decide whether to do more. Im a professional, and I only brush two topcoats over preprimed trim. Put a bit of latex extender in you paint to make teh brush marks flow out better.


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

mark sr said:


> Preprimed woodwork doesn't have to have another coat of primer. While a lot depends on the quality of the enamel, generally 2 coats of enamel is sufficient. Yrs ago I painted a bunch of condos that had similar trim. The specs called for a cheap latex enamel but I found out using a better enamel saved me a coat. More cost for materials but the time savings more than made up for it.


agreed


----------



## romeojk27 (Jul 26, 2018)

The room is finished, thanks for all your advice. Here are a few of pics










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

Very Nice!


----------



## Bent Nail (Mar 22, 2017)

Romeojk27... your zeal to do the best job possible is inspiring, and, hopefully, infectious.


----------

